# Luis' tank update



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Overgrown with glosso to... a certain extent. Pictures taken today:

http://deepforestaquatics.com/aqua/mytanks/luis0105_1.jpg
http://deepforestaquatics.com/aqua/mytanks/luis0105_2.jpg

I will get to work on that tank next week.

--Nikolay


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Dang! I got the feeling that all the glosso needs to come out and be replanted again.
God luck Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I think you are right - there are at least 3 layers of glosso at present. The abomination that you see on those 2 pictures came about in the course of 2-1/2 weeks only after I reduced the light period to 7 hours (from 11) and started to dose PPS fertilizers (NPK, P-free, and Fe/Traces).

Before that the glosso stayed yellow and didn't grow much so when I remove the green one on top I will have to clean the yellow one on the bottom. 

Tank is nice and clean now so redoing it is not going to be an algae scoop fest (which is a refreshing change for me) :-D

--Nikolay


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

DANG, what size is that tank? looks healthy


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok took me much longer than I wanted to shape up the tank for a second time. Here it is today:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1223&original=1

This tank has been pretty amazing to me since the day Luis set it up. He brought the substrate, wood, and all the plants. He set it up and has never seen it since. I think I can say that the tank has been running completely void of algae (other than very little Cladophora and BBA) from day 1.

Twice since setting up the tank I neglected it to the point of 50% evaporation. Huge mats of hair and staghorn algae covered the surface during those periods. Each time cleaning the tank meant just removing the algae from the surface by simply grabbing the mat. Instantly the tank was sparkling clean and the algae never returned as long as I did a weekly water change (10-20%).

I have only 2 possible ways to explain the "good behaviour" of the tank:
- the Dupla Baccies that Luis added to the substrate maybe a great product
- the tons of cherry shrimp (the only fauna) maybe doing an outstanding job

-Nikolay


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

wow the amazing difference.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Niko...That's a beautiful tank, the lay-out is outstanding, well balanced. Wish it was mine.
IMHO Dwarf hairgrass would be a better choice for the foreground.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree with Roy. It would give a 'wilder' looking foreground this layout deserves.

Carlos


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Guy's I am sorry but I don't agree with you on this, if I was to use hair grass chances are that the tank will only last a few monts, may be a year but Glossstigma can be taken out and re-planted as needed. 
Regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 4, 2005)

The same thing is happening in my tank with my glosso. How do you keep it low when you already have 130 watts CF fixture over a 28g bowfront? Kind of frustrating...

Maybe someone could give me a few tips on providing a haircut or trim without replanting?

Anthony


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Botia dude Glossostigma is a fast growing plant! You can remove the whole carpet by pulling one end and roll the rest until the whole section comes out and use a sharp knife the cut difficult sections. Then cut the amount needed to replant the aquarium and repeat as needed.
Regards,
Luis Navarro


----------

